# Coming 2 yr old critique



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not very good at critiquing, but I think she is adorable!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

What is her pedigree like? My boyfriend has a little BS mare that's coming 5 this year and she was fairly small when we got her, but has since grown by leaps and bounds. Well, 3 inches since August... lol


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is moms pedigree 

*MERLIN PEPSI QUEEN*** F, PAINT, 2001 
*Color*: ch ov

(*CLOSE*)
MERLIN PEPSI QUEEN*
ch ov 2001
PAINTMERLIN GET TOP BIL
1993
PAINTSCENIC TOP BILLING
b ov 1986
PAINTAAMERICAN PAINT
b tov 1982
PAINTTOP BILLING*
br ov 1975TOP DRAWERbr ov 1971MISS TEXHOMAb 1960BALANCE DUE
sor tob 1977CHARGE CARD*sor tob 1972JOS STREAKb sol 1969COWBOY EM
sor 1981
QUARTER HORSESONNY'S COWBOY*
sor 1974SONNY DEE BAR*sor 1965COWBOYS SQUAWsor 1967POCO EM
~1971KING LEOsor 1954ALDEOS POKEY~1961MISS TERRIFIC LEDA
PAINTTARZAN TERRIFIC
sor tob 1976
PAINTTARZAN DUDE*
sor tob 1973DUDE LIT*sor 1967RASCAL GALbr tob 1969GYPSY LIT
sor 1967THE PIMPERNEL*ch 1949GATITA LADY*ch 1958MISS LEEDA
~1968
QUARTER HORSEALEDO LASAN
ch 1965ALEDO BAR*sor 1957SUE GARVINb 1957BALI ROSITA
buck 1967BALI BOBdun 1954MISS JADE BARblk 1962MISS PEPSI MAC
QUARTER HORSEBARTS JET SHI
sor 1979
QUARTER HORSESUPER SMOOTH
sor 1972
QUARTER HORSEJET SMOOTH*
ch 1965JET DECK*b 1960LENAS BAR*ch 1954MISS LUXIE
sor 1957LEO*sor 1940LADY LUXsor 1942FIRST FAME
ch 1967
QUARTER HORSESKIP SHI*
sor 1960SKIPPERS KING*ch 1954SHIRLEY NICKpal 1951FAME BARTIE
sor 1956BART BS*gr 1947FIRST FLIGHTch 1950MISS ROCKY MAC
QUARTER HORSEPRECISION MAC*
blk 1985
QUARTER HORSEBOSTON MAC*
blk 15.2H 1968TRIPLE CHICK*br 15.1 1955TROUBLE FAIRsor 1961WATCH JODIE PARR
sor 1980WATCH JOE JACK*ch 15.2 1970PASSUM SASSYch 1973ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH
JULES DIAMOND SAMJULES DIAMOND*sor 1977SAMS BUCKSKIN BABE1981MISS ROCKY NOTEWINNING NOTE*sor 1960IMA ROCK TOObr 1973 ***


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is dads

*LEOS TRU BLU ROCKET*** H, QUARTER HORSE, 2001 
*Height*: crem 15.h

(*CLOSE*)
LEOS TRU BLU ROCKET*
crem 15.h 2001
QUARTER HORSELEOS TINY BUCK BAR
buck 1995
QUARTER HORSESUNNYS BUCK BAR
buck SI-70 1987
QUARTER HORSETRU SUN
b SI-96 1973
QUARTER HORSETRU TRU*
br 1968TRULY TRUCKLE*br 1957GOLD CUPIDb 1960SUN ANGEL
sor 1960THREE BARSch 1940PAPPYS BABYsor 15.1H 1955MISS AMELLA BUTE
buck 1975
QUARTER HORSEJAMES BUTE
b 1967SPECK DECKsor 1956BOLD MARY~1957ROCKYS AMELLA
dun 1956ROCK SHAMROCKbr 1945ANTLERS ROSE~1946LEORAS TINY
br 1984
QUARTER HORSEWATCH TINY WIN
br 1976
QUARTER HORSETINY WATCH*
br 1961ANCHOR WATCH*br 1953CLABBER TINYbr 1954POMONA SUE
b SI-92 1965CLABBERS WIN*ch 1954CORONA SUE1959LEORA LYNN
sor 1961
QUARTER HORSELEO TAG*
sor 1949LEO*sor 1940TAGALONGb 1942COWANS LYNN
b 1953COWANS BILLY BOBb 1949BONNIE PARKER Csor 1943JDS ANGEL
pal 1993
QUARTER HORSETEXAS SNOW FLURRY
pal 1989
QUARTER HORSEBUTTERBAR BLONDE
pal 1971
QUARTER HORSEBUTTERMILK BAR
pal 1961KING LEO BAR*sor 1957BUTTERMILK KAYpal 1953BLONDE AID
pal 1965MR STIMPSONch 1959SPEND A CENT1962ANGEL DOO
sor 1982
QUARTER HORSEROCKET DOO
br 1967VOO DOO ROCKET*ch 15.1 1961SIERRA SNOFLURRYb 1957SPANISH FEAST
sor 1975EditEditTYPICAL RUSH
ch 1983
THOROUGHBREDSUCH A RUSH
ch 1971
THOROUGHBREDMY LARK
ch 1962MY HOSTgr 1948BELL'S LARKb 1956MISS AUTOMATIC
b 1961MASTER GUNNERb 1947VISTA MISSb 1945TYPICAL ENERGY
ch 1976
THOROUGHBREDNERVOUS ENERGY
1965ROMAN LINEdkb 1959CANCEL1957TYPICAL WINDY
1967WINDY SEAch 1957NOT PERFECT1959


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

when does she turn 2? i see some growth issues going on. she's very posty in her right hind pasturn, i'd keep an eye on that. Is she sore at all? this can come form growing too quickly and the tendons not having a chance to stretch and grow.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

toosleepy said:


> she's very posty in her right hind pasturn,


I am wondering if that is due to the clip job. Hair color differences can create optical illiusions.

If it's not the clip job, it does look stocked up.


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

She will be 2 on April 6th.
Here are new pics from today, she is fully body-clipped here.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

She's lovin the tree! Are you asking for conformation or just a critique?


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

How bout both?


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

just a bump


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Butt high and a really short neck. Something else seems odd - I can't quite figure out though. She's got a nice head and pretty coloring.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I dunno...She look like a good barrel horse maybe.


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a video of her moving and a bump.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the pump is fat?? she could be more fit. She looks way better clipped haha.. I think she'd be a good western horse.


----------



## kierababy16 (Mar 16, 2009)

> I think the pump is fat??


Im confused???? She probaly could be more fit but i do not want to push it as she just had a growth spurt and you can see her ribs now.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No critique here, but just had to say that she is bigger than both my coming two year olds..lol. They are cutting horses!


----------

